# Not bad for a Northern girl....



## ellymae (Jan 13, 2013)

I have started doing a little more baking, and decided to make some biscuits this morning... 
I used this recipe - 
http://oldfashionedliving.com/biscuits.html
Baking Powder Biscuits
(from a 1933 Recipe)

Ingredients:

2 cups sifted flour
2 tsp. baking powder
4 tablespoons butter or shortening
1/2 tsp. salt
about 3/4 cup milk

Sift Flour once, measure, add baking powder and salt, and sift again. Cut in shortening or butter. (this is where I use my hands by rubbing the butter into the flour). Add milk gradually, stirring until soft dough is formed. Turn out on slightly floured board and lightly "knead" for 30 seconds, enough to shape. Roll 1/2 inch thick and cut with 2 inch floured biscuit cutter. Bake on ungreased sheet in a 400 degree oven for 12-15 minutes. Makes 12 biscuits. You can also make tiny tea biscuits that are only 1 1/2 inches wide with a small cutter or glass bottom. These are great served with tea, jam or honey. Makes 24.



Add a little butter and jelly... 



Thanks for looking!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 13, 2013)

They look real good!



~Martin


----------



## desertlites (Jan 13, 2013)

yummmm, looks great Elly.


----------



## nozzleman (Jan 13, 2013)

They look great.


----------



## linguica (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice close up. I can almost taste them. not much better than biscuits hot out of the oven.                 Was at the Silver Legacy in Reno a while ago and  in line for the breakfast buffet. Behind me in line was an old,old farmer from Middle America. In a buffet my theory is to try a little of everything on the first round then come back for the "money plate" Anyway....I'm in line with this conglomerate plate and the farmer comes next to me and we look at each others plate. All this food and the only thing on his plate is three biscuits and some kind of lumpy white gravy. The guy looks at my plate and says" What the h*ll is all that s*it on your plate boy". I politely reminded him " You're not in Kansas anymore"


----------



## rdknb (Jan 13, 2013)

they look very good


----------



## chef willie (Jan 13, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Nice close up. I can almost taste them. not much better than biscuits hot out of the oven.                 Was at the Silver Legacy in Reno a while ago and  in line for the breakfast buffet. Behind me in line was an old,old farmer from Middle America. In a buffet my theory is to try a little of everything on the first round then come back for the "money plate" Anyway....I'm in line with this conglomerate plate and the farmer comes next to me and we look at each others plate. All this food and the only thing on his plate is three biscuits and some kind of lumpy white gravy. The guy looks at my plate and says" What the h*ll is all that s*it on your plate boy". I politely reminded him " You're not in Kansas anymore"


Ahhhh, the famous biscuits and gravy. Never a fan oi fhat heart attack on a plate but it got those old farmers through the day. I'm a fan of the Silver Legacy though...they still do the 'pan roasts' with the various seafood combos? Gawd, was absolutely delicious at the time. It's been a while since I was there but also had the best 24 oz. Porterhouse outta a wood fired oven there....that was a big chunk of beef.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 13, 2013)

Look real good Elly...biscuits are not the easier thing in the world to crank out, although everybody swears it's EZ!! Of course, it could be something in our eastern DNA......


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

Yummy...looks great!  I didn't do biscuits this morning....I missed them!  Here is what Mine look like!













biscuits.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## linguica (Jan 13, 2013)

I can hold my own in the kitchen with the exception of three things, biscuits, pie crust and tempering egg yolks, all of which my wife (smart *ss) can do with her eyes closed.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome Elly! they look wonderful!


----------



## roller (Jun 6, 2013)

You done good...still making them..


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

How did I miss this? Those look fantastic...haven't made biscuits in ages.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice looking biscuits!  Nothing like the Ellemae Clampet ones I remember from the 60's !

   Mike


----------

